# "Cachetic"



## smckinney (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking for thoughts on the following.

Patient presents for hypertension and COPD. Exam indicates that the patient's general appearance is cachetic. Assessment does not include cachexia, but the plan indicates that the patient is to continue Megestrol Acetate for appetite.

Can cachexia be coded?


----------

